# Tethering on SGS3



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

Once I've rooted my SGS3, should I just be able to tether using any tethering app without VZW detecting it? I should be getting it early next week and plan to root it right away.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

The reason I ask is because they put roadblocks in place on my DX I could only get around by flashing patches or custom ROMs. I'd like to try the ootb experience for a bit before flashing something else on there, but I use tethering regularly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morphinity (Jun 20, 2011)

If you use FoxFi, you don't need root.

Also, VZW will likely be able to tell whether you're doing it regardless of root, so just do so at your own risk.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I've tethered using Wifi Tether from the market on my Thunderbolt since I got it last year. Verizon hasn't said a single word.


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

Same here. I have been tethering for nearly a year. When they detected it before I would get redirected to a Verizon page asking me to sign up for tethering, until I worked around it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody got tethering to work on their GS3? Thanks....


----------



## Version_3 (Oct 14, 2011)

FoxFi works fine. I used the FoxFi add-on, just in case. Both BT and Wifi tethering worked.

VZW GS3, FYI.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

KevTN said:


> Anybody got tethering to work on their GS3? Thanks....


There is already a thread about tethering, but yes you can.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29205-tethering-on-sgs3/


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> There is already a thread about tethering, but yes you can.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29205-tethering-on-sgs3/


Lol. You linked to this same thread.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

mean sixteen said:


> Lol. You linked to this same thread.
> 
> Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


No someone create a different thread I posted on and they must have merged them!!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

I read a while back that V could detect tethering in part because the phone browsers client or user agent setting is android , and the device you tether isn't. On my DX I run a different browser(currently Boat Browser) and set the user agent to desktop . I've done it since the first time I tethered , and I was rooted before I tried , so I don't know for certain this is necessary , but it made sense , and people said it allowed them to tether , when they were getting redirected to the verizon webpage prompting you to buy a tethering plan. Either way , I like desktop better than mobile for web pages so I'm not out anything . I use Barnacle wifi tether and have been happy .


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

FoxFi from the app store, free,does not need root and it works perfectly! Make sure you use the FoxFi add on and turn on the proxy so Big Brother(I mean Red) can not see you. Great program!!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried it with FoxFi on my S3 and it worked. I haven't ever tethered before but I like that I can if I really need it.


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

johnomaz said:


> I tried it with FoxFi on my S3 and it worked. I haven't ever tethered before but I like that I can if I really need it.


I just tried it and it didn't work for me. It looked like it was working but when I connect my ipad as a client it wasn't able to navigate to a website. it just gave me a network error.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

On a T-Mobile S3 without a tethering plan, I was able to freeze "Wi-Fi Directnshare 1.0", "Wi-Fi Direct 1.0" and "DirectShareManager" in Titanium Backup, then used the free "Wifi Tether" app from the play store masking my device as "Generic ICS" and tethering works great. Later I paid for the donate app to support the developer.

Of course this may not work specifically for your carrier, but it might give you some ideas. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

I was trying it with foxfi to see if I could avoid rooting for now, until the root method was vetted a bit more.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually I was able to get the secure tethering to work, after resetting my s3. I guess there's nothing the Android version of the old 3 finger salute won't solve.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

